# Dead Space 2



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2010)

> The two games in the Dead Space franchise have been high-quality titles. Unsurprisingly, Electronic Arts has officially announced that it's working on a sequel after a tease over the weekend. EA hasn't announced much information about this sequel yet, but what little has been revealed sounds... interesting.
> 
> "We’re thrilled to jump back into the series, making the next chapter in Isaac’s journey," said the game's executive producer, Steve Papoutsis. "The infection continues to spread throughout space and our hero Isaac Clarke is the only person able to contain it. There are still loads of necromorphs that need killing!" Aside from this small amount of information, Papoutsis also explained that the game's story will be even more labyrinthine than that of the original title. "In Dead Space 2, not everything is exactly as it seems. Expect plot twists that will surprise you and a huge cast of twisted, disgusting monsters that are sure to scare the daylights out of you."
> 
> ...



Dead Space was one of the only games i finished 100% last year... 

any other fans here?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Dead Space was one of the only games i finished 100% last year...
> 
> any other fans here?



Yeah thought it was great, the sound was particular high point.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2010)

lights off, 5.1 souround sound up....  

was a great game, it's not often i finish a game, let alone want to play i though again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

That the one with the film?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah.. defo worth getting mate


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

Think I played a demo of the first one, seemed ok if a little standard scary FPSer, don't remember being particularly impressed with it or disliking it either...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Think I played a demo of the first one, seemed ok if a little standard scary FPSer, don't remember being particularly impressed with it or disliking it either...



It's pretty unstandard FPSer since it's not actual in the first person and it's controls are basically Resident Evil with moving and shooting.

Basically like a cross between the new Resident Evil, the Old Resident Evil but with smoother controls.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2010)

and awesome weapons  

the upgrades and shit where just fun


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2010)

revol68 said:
			
		

> It's pretty unstandard FPSer since it's not actual in the first person and it's controls are basically Resident Evil with moving and shooting.
> 
> Basically like a cross between the new Resident Evil, the Old Resident Evil but with smoother controls.



Must be thinking of another game but lol saying it's like resi ain't gonna sell it to the likes of me!


----------



## haZe36 (Feb 25, 2010)

About halfway through playing this (original, not 2!) now...loving it so far and think the Resident Evil comparisons are valid ones.

But those fucking asteroids...


----------



## bmd (Feb 26, 2010)

The ones you have to shoot? A real ball acher and no mistake. 

It's bits like that in games that make me think "why is this in here?" It seems to really mess with the flow and yeah ok mix it up a bit but really, playing asteroids?


----------



## haZe36 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah those the one's, little mini-game where you have to keep the hull damage down.

Took me well over an hour to do that part, really intense! Hated it at the time, but I'm starting to look back on it quite fondly now it's well behind me!


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 3, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> lights off, 5.1 souround sound up....
> 
> was a great game, it's not often i finish a game, let alone want to play i though again.



amazing game,scared the plop outsa me!!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 7, 2010)

Due for release on 25/06/2010


----------



## Sunray (Apr 7, 2010)

Bought dead space for 12 quid of Amazon, it plays for 5 minutes and then crashes.   

They have refused to patch it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2010)

haZe36 said:


> Yeah those the one's, little mini-game where you have to keep the hull damage down.
> 
> Took me well over an hour to do that part, really intense! Hated it at the time, but I'm starting to look back on it quite fondly now it's well behind me!



i gave up on that bit 

however im going to give it another go shortly


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 31, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Dead Space was one of the only games i finished 100% last year...
> 
> *any other fans here?*



Just picked up a copy for £9.99,
(Gamesmaster.)

It's brilliant.
(Only on chapter 5.)

Turn the lights off,
And the surround sound up,
This will scare the shit out of most.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 31, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *lights off, 5.1 souround sound up....  *
> 
> *was a great game*, it's not often i finish a game, let alone want to play i though again.



Beat me to it !
Didn't see your post.

It's a scary cracker of a game.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 11, 2010)

Just completed it on medium level.
It was a tough challenge.
Very good game 8/10.

They need to improve the inventory interface,
Trying to get a medipack,
In the midst of a fierce fight,
Is unfair at best,
Clumsy at worst.

Looking forward to Dead Space 2.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Just completed it on medium level.
> It was a tough challenge.
> Very good game 8/10.
> 
> ...



No, the whole point of the inventory interface was to create that tension and panic. The game would be too easy and lose it's survival horror feel if it ditched it.


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, still can't finish it, first game too scared to complete!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 21, 2010)

Demo is up !!!!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 21, 2010)

Really looking forward to this, only recently started playing the first one, so need to finish that first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Demo is up !!!!


 
On 360?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 21, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> On 360?


 
yah


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 28, 2011)

fuk yeah !!!

about an hour in already i loving it !! 

not tried online yet


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2011)

Still playing Batman, and got Bad Company 2 and Splinter Cell Conviction to start yet, but this is certainly top of my want list atm. Loved the first game. Resident Evil meet Event Horizon crazyness.

My only fear is it won't live up to the first story wise.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 29, 2011)

3 hours into it now and the story is good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2011)

Enjoyed the demo but can't abide by 3rd person shooters...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2011)

90 mins and loving it as much if not more than the first. Loooks wicked on PC.

just paused for a bit to watch dead space aftermath

I also like the previously on dead space re-cap, nice touch


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Enjoyed the demo but can't abide by 3rd person shooters...


 
Much prefer 3rd person. Down to preference thou I guess. If you enjoyed the demo, you'd probably enjoy the game. First one can be got dirt cheap now, so would be worth checking out. If your into sci fi and zombie esque stuff, it's going to give you wet dreams! Well it did me!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 30, 2011)

the online is not great, but still fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Much prefer 3rd person. Down to preference thou I guess. If you enjoyed the demo, you'd probably enjoy the game. First one can be got dirt cheap now, so would be worth checking out. If your into sci fi and zombie esque stuff, it's going to give you wet dreams! Well it did me!


 
Yeah the demo was good but 3rd person pisses me off pretty quickly, not sure I could be bothered with a whole game, the camera and movement are always so bloody awkward. 1st person is also more immersive in my opinion...


----------



## Cid (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought the controls were fucking awful in the first one (on the PC), mouse was just broken. Tried it with the 360 controller but still found it a bit shit, also the 3rd person thing was just annoying, why block so much of the screen? Might give it another go sometime, may just be that the PC port was a bit crap.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 7, 2011)

Enjoyed this, some of the death cut scenes were very chuckle inducing.  Esp near the end.

Didn't enjoy finding the logs where you regularly get the same 'something in the roo...arg arrrrrrrg eeeeeeeeeegggggggg' and stuff constantly falling through the ceiling on your head.  Fortunately the did tone it down towards the 2nd half of the game.

Ending is very dramatic, could be better though.

Overall : pass.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 7, 2011)

About half-way through. Looks pretty nice on PC with all the custom settings up to max. Using XBox controller which seems to work better than mouse/keyboard combo for this.

Enjoying it more than the first - more polished, nice set-pieces and nothing as remotely annoying as that wretched asteroid shooting section in the original.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2011)

im at about chapter 8 , still loving it, it does seem much more fluid than the first , but still makes you panic with the OMG ?Ive only got 10 bits of ammo, which makes the panic even more um panicy, not too sure bout the weapons upgrades tho, as in the first still not quite sure what im doing 

Not even peeked at multiplayer yet tho..


----------



## cybershot (Feb 17, 2011)

£23.99 at Argos for 5 days only (half term offer I assume) cheapest I've seen so far, may go pick it up later:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...ail/searchtext>GREAT+DEALS+ON+VIDEO+GAMES.htm


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2011)

I never got tired of dying, those death sequences are ace.

Esp some at the end.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 26, 2012)

both dead space 1 and 2 are 75% off on Steam at the mo.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2012)

nice , thanks for the tip , il grab dead space 2 tonight


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 22, 2012)

Have only just dipped my toes into this (jumped straight in at Dead Space 2 because, I dunno, reasons!) £8 I think the gf got it for at CEX. Quite impressed with the atmosphere/scares. Number of times I'm just been hacking away at the monsters in a blind panic. Nice! Not played it in the dark yet...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 22, 2012)

They are both excellent games. I preferred the first one, if I'm honest. I had the most fun playing them because I played them on the xbox and streamed them on livestream to my friends, so it was a communal experience, me screeching at the screen in terror  2 wasn't quite as good, I didn't think. The 'big bad' at the end didn't have any reason to be there and had no feeling of having been built up, unlike 'Buttercup' (which was our loving name for the 'big bad' in 1), who was stalking you the whole game. Oh, some parts of 2 were done amazingly well, and it was still jump in your seat scary at times, but 1 did it better for me, I think.

Not sure what I think about the upcoming 3, though.


----------

